# Screen



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm not sure if I'm just used to the screen on my G-Nex or what, but the screen on the Prime looks awful.









I noticed it on text in the browser. Do I have a faulty screen or is this just how they are?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mean sixteen (Nov 20, 2011)

For me I am happy with the screen on mine. However if I understand what you are referring to, at least what I notice, I think it's that the resolution on the Gnex is similar resolution on a smaller screen. Plus our gnexi are Super Amoled hD instead of Super IPS.

Whenever I look at my Gnex right after using my prime I think "wow that screen looks awesome". (referring to my Gnex)

But I still think my prime looks great. Just not as great!

Sent through mental telepathy...or a TF201


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

mean sixteen said:


> For me I am happy with the screen on mine. However if I understand what you are referring to, at least what I notice, I think it's that the resolution on the Gnex is similar resolution on a smaller screen. Plus our gnexi are Super Amoled hD instead of Super IPS.
> 
> Whenever I look at my Gnex right after using my prime I think "wow that screen looks awesome". (referring to my Gnex)
> 
> ...


I'm slowly but surely getting used to it. I think from looking at my Nexus screen for so long, I got used to HD. I just need a case now! 

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------

